# Help in identifying a piece from low-res sheet..



## JustinCase (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I am newbie at your forum and I really would need some expert to provide me some help in identifying this piece of work. I found it from some web-page, that gave absolutely no information of it. For me it is a mystery, so could someone check it? Clues: starts with allegretto, 6/8, seems to be either e-minor or g-major, La la la la and so on.. Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Justin


----------

